# Big Horse Show



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a really great facility. They have at least 3 outdoor rings and 3 indoors, plus they have a covered ring. I don't recall a round pen so you'll want to bring your lunge line. You have to check out their trails because they have the neatest cross country course!

If you have a golf cart I would definitely bring it, if you don't you can always rent one but they are expensive so I would at the very least bring a bicycle. Mine has a basket on it and it comes in really handy. 

The barns have bathrooms and great wash racks. I would bring my own pine shavings but every time I've been there, they've had them on hand for like $7 a bag. The food is expensive so I would suggest bringing plenty of snacks.

Its a really neat facility, you should have a blast!


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah it is a really nice facility, I have gotten to horse judging in it with 4H and we got to use Waldron and Wiley arena. I am getting to ride someone's horse so I may not get to ride on any trails or anything sadly.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Photo op!!!!


----------

